# Missouri Star Quilt Company



## Debbie in Wa (Dec 28, 2007)

has done it again. I just love these two quilts that she has made. I am thinking of the tumbler one for maybe next years block exchange. How easy would this be!

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xXggafOP230[/ame]

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bRHOebrCAZo&list=PLD5EF21A981F69C28[/ame]


----------



## Billie in MO (Jun 9, 2002)

I watched the tumbler one. That was really neat how she appliquÃ©s it down. So easy!! I have lots of tumblers cut out in various sizes so I may have to try that one of these days.


----------



## maxine (Jun 22, 2004)

WOW.!!!!.. thank you for sharing this site... I was not aware of it... I want to make the Disappearing Hourglass... how easy & cool is that!!


----------



## menollyrj (Mar 15, 2006)

The tumbler applique is so easy! Another project to try...


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

I make the disappearing pinwheel last Spring. Really lovely pattern and so easy to do.

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9rgQd6asPQs[/ame]


----------



## Ms.Lilly (Jun 23, 2008)

I am putting in a vote for the tumbler! I just "pinned" the video so I can make it somewhere down the line.


----------



## grannygardner (May 4, 2005)

I love the tumbler blocks. So easy even I could do that. I'm definitely going to make one of those for my grandaughter.


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

I did the disappearing hour glass for a swap block with my quilt class. It was easy to do, and came out looking great.


----------

